# Video thread - post all your videos from trailing to swamping



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Little trip today- mud and water riding - YouTube

This is just a short ride me and my friend did on thanks giving. If you like this video and want more to come please take 2 seconds to subscribe if i get 100 subscribers ill shout out 10 people when i hit 1000 subscribers ill start doing some giveaways!!! 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

rekon what he's gonna give away IF he can get 1000 subscribers....


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Youll find out when i hit 1000 subscribers hehehe 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Good practice mud. Do some extra ordinary tricks you surely you'll more subscriber.


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you  ill get alot more deep mud/water riding next year because where im from we might have 40-50 cm of snow by january and -50c here  not fun for quads but skidoos love it here i guess i should invest in one but id rather a can am renegade 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

This one isnt mudding or trailing but i made this video more than 2 years ago and it has the most views than all combined my friend on his little quad the same guy who was on the 125 cc quad on vid below is a hit in that vid enjoy :~) 

My friend on his 49cc pocket quad part 1 of 2 - YouTube


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

My most popular for some reason, seems pretty tame compared to most of mine.





One of my favorites


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

quad trip summer2014 old roads and old railbed great views and nice lakes - YouTube
Last video i uploaded just a nice trip not much mud or water rinding tho


----------

